# Pb ouverture lecteur CD iBook !...



## wildchild76 (1 Décembre 2004)

Salut !

Bon moi j ai pas tout a fait ce probleme la car moi je viens de changer mon disque dur sur i-book G3 500 mais comment fait on pour ouvrir le lecteur cd pour y mettre le cd de Mac OSX ???? 
Lorque j appui sur la touuche faite pour il ne se passe rien et j ai bien sur le droit a un beau point d'interrogation pour me rappeler qu il ne sait pas quoi faire...(normal sur le DD y a rien.
Au secours !!!!!


----------



## wildchild76 (2 Décembre 2004)

ah euh pas beucoup de reponse mais c'est pas grave j'ai trouvé...demarrer en restant appuyé sur le click souris ;-)


----------

